# [solved]Probleme mit Soundkarte unter KDE Plasma (X-Fi)

## Bitspyer

Hi,

es ist frustrierend....

Nachdem ich Gentoo mal wieder eine Chance gegeben habe, laufe ich jetzt bald über vor Frust....

Auf meinem Lenovo Laptop ging das echt wie geschnitten Brot.... Stage drauf, World Update, Plasma installiert, Kernel selbst gebaut ohne genkernel...... alles läuft.

Juhu, dachte ich,... Dann mal Freie Fahrt wieder aufem Desktop Rechner...

Alles wunderbar, ein paar Klippen mehr zwar (seltsamerweise) aber es läuft....

Bis auf den Ton.... Beim X starten oder aufrufen der Multimediasettings fröhliches crispeln aus den Boxen, auch der Testton wird gespielt, aber ansonsten, zB. unter Firefox, kein Mucks.

Auch fehlt bei der Systemeinstellung -> Multimedia  

der Reiter Einrichtung der Audio-Hardware.

Als Backend sind VLC und gstreamer verfügbar. alsamixer zeigt auch die X-Fi an, aber es will nicht....

Auch werden mir keine Aufnahme Devices angezeigt....

Irgendjemand ne Idee???

```

Portage 2.3.7 (python 3.4.6-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.25-r3, 4.9.34-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.34-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-6500_CPU_@_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:    16344060 total,  14668728 free

KiB Swap:    8788988 total,   8788988 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 13 Aug 2017 16:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 2bdd5da129c28d3f0b1126e3c8a83209686521c8

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.28 p1.2) 2.28

distcc 3.2rc1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.13::gentoo, 3.4.6::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.28::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4-r1::gentoo, 1.15.1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.28-r2::gentoo, 2.28.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo, 6.4.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.10::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.25-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=broadwell -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=broadwell -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dv dvd dvdr emboss encode evdev exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gles2 gnutls gpm grub iconv ipv4 jpeg kde kipi kms kwallet lame lcms ldap libnotify lzma mad matroska mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon pic plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio qml qt3support qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell sqlite sqlite3 ssh ssl startup-notification svg tcpd theora tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb uvm vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zip zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 avx avx2 aes" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USE_PYTHON="3.5"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers (rev 07)                                                                                                                                                   

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor PCIe Controller (x16) (rev 07)                                                                                                                                                         

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller (rev 31)                                                                                                                                                                                     

00:14.2 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H Thermal subsystem (rev 31)                                                                                                                                                                             

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H CSME HECI #1 (rev 31)                                                                                                                                                                                      

00:17.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SATA controller [AHCI mode] (rev 31)                                                                                                                                                                                

00:1b.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Root Port #19 (rev f1)                                                                                                                                                                                               

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #3 (rev f1)                                                                                                                                                                                        

00:1d.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #9 (rev f1)                                                                                                                                                                                        

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H LPC Controller (rev 31)                                                                                                                                                                                                  

00:1f.2 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PMC (rev 31)                                                                                                                                                                                                      

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SMBus (rev 31)                                                                                                                                                                                                                

00:1f.6 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (2) I219-V (rev 31)                                                                                                                                                                                         

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM206 [GeForce GTX 960] (rev a1)                                                                                                                                                                                         

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0fba (rev a1)                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

03:00.0 Audio device: Creative Labs EMU20k2 [Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Series] (rev 03)

```

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ruf mal, geht als normaler user, alsamixer auf, drück dort F6, und schau mal, was dein System meint, welche Soundkarte Vorrang hat.

Bei mir steht dort:

```
0  HDA Intel PCI

1  HDA Intel HDMI
```

Aber leider nicht seit immer, und ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, das Problem auch auf meinem Desktop (Mit Creative X-Fi 790) gehabt zu haben:

Die Soundkartenreihenfolge stimmte nicht, und die HDMI-Variante wurde zuerst gelistet.

Die Lösung war bei mir, dem System mitzuteilen, dass ich die Karten doch bitte anders herum haben möchte.

Das funktionierte, indem ich dem Kernel-Modul als Parameter einfach einen Indextausch mitgegeben habe:

```
 ~ $ grep snd_hda_intel /etc/conf.d/modules

module_snd_hda_intel="id=HDMI,PCH index=1,0 enable_msi=1 model=auto"
```

Die Reihenfolge, die das System erkennt, ist der Part "id", daher einfach schauen, was alsamixer meint, was für Soundkarten du hast, und mit "index" habe ich die reihenfolge umgekehrt.

Das sollte mit dem xfi Modul auch gehen.

Ich sehe gerade, dass du eine Nvidia hast, dann dürfte deine Soundkartenliste wol etwas länger ausfallen.  :Smile: 

Und ich habe noch vergessen, dass der FireFox inzwischen PulseAudio voraussetzt.   :Rolling Eyes:  Ich habe daher alle Versionen >52.9999 bei mir maskiert.

----------

## Bitspyer

alsamixer zeigt die x-fi gleich als erstes an, als default...

Und beim Laptop gehts komischerweise ja auch. Selbst der 55er Firefox macht mit ton. Da ist allerdings alles auch zusätzlich mit pulseaudio gebaut...

----------

## Yamakuzure

Hast du CONFIG_SND_CTXFI als Modul oder integriert?

Was kommt mit "cat /proc/asound/cards" heraus?

----------

## Bitspyer

xfi ist als modul und das wird auch geladen...

Inzwischen habe ich das System neugebaut nur mit plasma-meta und da lief alles ohne Probleme....Ton unter Firefox. Keine Cracklings 

Dann habe ich  was dazu gefügt (amarok,kmymoney), und schon gibt es mit dem Ton wieder Probleme. 

Firefox hat keinen Ton und bei Multimediasettings wird die X-Fi nicht mehr angezeigt und es fehlt der Reiter "Einrichtung der Sound Hardware".

Jetzt ziehe ich grad binary Packages und baue das System parallel neu hoch.... 

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## Bitspyer

O Mann.....

kleine Sache, große Wirkung....

ist mir ja fast ein bißchen Peinlich...  :Embarassed: 

Kurz gesagt: Warum auch immer hat sich dbus deaktiviert. 

Das behoben und schon tut der Ton wieder...

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Bitspyer wrote:*   

> Warum auch immer hat sich dbus deaktiviert. 
> 
> Das behoben und schon tut der Ton wieder...

 Oh, den Stunt habe ich auch schon mal gebracht. Und selbiger mir zwei bis drei Dutzend neuer grauer Haare.   :Very Happy: 

Gut, dass du es herausgefunden hast.

----------

